#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-16
<Raqbit> Hey! Wanting to install Ubuntu budgie on a new laptop. The download page lists "UEFI PCs booting in CSM mode". Does that mean UEFI is not actually supported? I want to have a clean bootup sequence, and I've had some devices get cleaner results in UEFI mode.
<lafleurdubien> Hi everyone! Been loving Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 so much since its release and I can't wait for 17.10!
<lafleurdubien> In the meantime, I've recently been having a very irritating issue with the wifi/network manager where my connection drops every 1-30 minutes
<lafleurdubien> Sometimes its so bad the only way to reconnect is to manually stop and restart network manager. And even that only fixes it for a few minutes before it drops again. I'm hoping its fixed with the new version of network manager in 17.10, but I can't install that on 17.04. Any ideas what to do?
<fossfreedom> lafleurdubien, possibly that might be the mac address problem in 17.04 - comment #1 here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1681513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681513 in network-manager (Ubuntu Zesty) "Ubuntu 17.04/17.10: New feature in NetworkManager stops several WiFi adapters from working (MAC Address Randomization issue)" [High,Triaged]
<lafleurdubien> fossfreedom: thank you, my friend! much appreciated!
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-17
<emir> https://yadi.sk/i/IHOP2Gas3NpfM8
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-19
<Runawaysheld123> Hello
<bashfulrobot> Hello Runawaysheld123
<hackerton> hi
<bashfulrobot> hello
<hackerton> anyone using budgie 17.10
<bashfulrobot> Since Alpha 1
<hackerton> did you experience any problem with snap to window
<hackerton> I am using budgie 17.10 beta 2
<bashfulrobot> Personally? In the earlier alphas, but not for some time
<bashfulrobot> And very minot... something liek it didn;t snap every time.
<bashfulrobot> And very minor... something like it didn't snap every time.
<bashfulrobot> Sorry - just having the morning coffee - can't spell.
<hackerton> mine is different
<hackerton> sure, no problem
<bashfulrobot> What sort of issue are you having?
<bashfulrobot> And are you still on B2?
<hackerton> still using it, really liking it
<bashfulrobot> Keep in mind hte official release came out today... so I would update to that
<bashfulrobot> May fix your issue
<hackerton> sure, will try.
<hackerton> thanks for your help
<bashfulrobot> Well it's a start
<bashfulrobot> We mostly just need ot rule out that the bug you are encountering has not been fixed already.
<bashfulrobot> Then the next step would be to report the bug if you still encounter it.
<hackerton> ah  okay
<hackerton> hope it works
<hackerton> really like the new interface
<bashfulrobot> awesome! (liking the interface). Let us know how it goes
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-20
<ryanpcmcquen> Does 17.10 have Wayland support?
<CyberGuy2017> Hi Everyone
<hackerton> hi
<hackerton> finished clean install budgie
<hackerton> the latest version
<hackerton> but still having the same problem
<dbrimley> just installed budgie, very nice
<dbrimley> 17.10
<dbrimley> came from ubuntu 16.04
<dbrimley> I'm trying to enable workspaces?
<dbrimley> ok I think i found it, it's an applet
<bashfulrobot> ryanpcmcquen it does not. The 10.x series will never have it (tech issues), it would be in v11 at some point, but there is no indicator from upstream as to when that is
<ryanpcmcquen> Thank you bashfulrobot.
<bashfulrobot> No problem ryanpcmcquen. Glad to help
<mark-9876543210> sorry to barge in - im using UbuntuBudgie as my HTPC and everything is awesome, save for one small detail...was hoping maybe someone could offer some help/advice
<mark-9876543210> i have a bottom panel, and i need larger icons (10 foot interface) since i will be far away from the TV...the IconList icons scale up perfectly when i increase the panel size.....but, the system-tray style icons do not scale up....is there a way to make the system tray icons scale properly? they're very hard to see from across the room ; )
<mark-9876543210> here is an image illustrating the behavior...
<mark-9876543210> https://imgur.com/a/X8UOP
<mark-9876543210> thanks for all the great work on ubuntu budgie btw....loving it so far
<mark-9876543210> i will likely get pulled away from the keyboard soon, but will leave this open and check back often...TIA for any help/ideas
<fossfreedom> mark-9876543210, I will have a look at the code - but I think they may be a fixed size.
<mark-9876543210> thanks foss! was hoping maybe there might be some stray .CSS file somewhere that could be tweaked....at this point even if i "force" them larger, and they don't look exactly perfect (pixellated from forced upscaling), i think even that might be preferable ...as it is now, i cant really see them...i just have to hover and look for the popup display msg
<fossfreedom> mark-9876543210, from here https://github.com/budgie-desktop/budgie-desktop/blob/master/src/applets/places-indicator/PlacesIndicator.vala
<fossfreedom> the icon is sized for a fixed size
<fossfreedom> line 83 - size of the Gtk.IconSize.MENU which is probably 32px
<fossfreedom> so - no easy way to scale those icons without changing and recompiling the code
<hackerton> hi
<mark-9876543210> ok thanks a lot fossfreedom for looking into it for me 'preciate it
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-22
<zeises> someone please help me with this bug
<zeises> there is no file transfer indicating at the top of window after installing 17.10
<p7f> hi: i've just updated to ubuntu budgie 17.04. I've noticed that now if i'm in a directory in the file manager, and write a letter, it starts a search instead of going to the first file starting with that letter... how can i revert this?
<fossfreedom> p7f, as far as I know that is a nautilus feature.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-18
<drohm> new iso's gonna be out soon?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-20
<pragomer> what it the command to create a shortcut for the budgie-session logout so that I can shutdown the pc?
<pragomer> like gnome-session-dialog --lougout or so...?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-21
<pragomer> in ubuntu-budgie the panel icon for nextcloud (snap) isnt correct. how to fix that? please look here: https://snag.gy/vdtIqw.jpg
<EliteGod> hello guys. can anyone tell me what's the current font that Budgie uses system wide? thanks in advance
